# دراسات عليا بالهندسة الصناعية ..لغير المتخصصين بها بالبكالوريوس؟



## U S B (26 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


أخواني حبيت أستسفر عن جدوى مواصلة الدراسة العليا في تخصص الهندسة الصناعية لغير المتخصصين بها في مرحلة البكالوريوس.


بالنسة لي كمهندس كهربائي , هل ترونها مجدية , أم لا؟


ومالفرص التي تتيحها مواصلة الدراسات العليا في مجال الهندسة الصناعية؟​


ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## U S B (30 يوليو 2006)

معقولة ؟؟
أكثر من عشرين قارئ للموضوع ,, ولا واحد منهم رد !!


----------



## صناعة المعمار (30 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

اهلا بالمهندسين الكهربائيين وخاصة U S B سعيدة بتواجدك معنا

عذرا على التاخير ..... بالنسبة لاستفسارك الامر يرجع لك وميولك لكن انا اعرف مهندسين كثر من يحملون البكالوريوس في الهندسة الكهربائية او الميكانيكية ..........والماجستير في الهندسة الصناعية وحتى الدكتوراه

وهذا فتح امامهم فرص كثيرة الحقيقة خاصة في الامور الادارية........رجاء تعرف على الهندسة الصناعية من خلال مواضيع المنتدى وان وجدت عندك الميول لها فتابع :1: 

اتمنى لك كل التوفيق وسامحني على التاخير كنت انتظر ان يجيبك من مر بهذا الامر .........والباب مفتوح

تحياتي


----------



## فتوح (30 يوليو 2006)

لا بأس أخي الكريم واصل وفقك الله فأنا ميكانيكا وأخذت ماجستير في الجودة مثلاً


----------



## rosey_soul (31 يوليو 2006)

[MOVE="right"] 
اتمنى من اصحاب الاختصاص الاجابة على سؤالusb لانني انا كذلك لدي نفس الرغبة, انا م. كمبيوتر فأي المجالات الاكثر مناسبة :81: ... مع كل الشكر لمهندسينا الاكارم
[/MOVE]


----------



## اميرة سالم (2 أغسطس 2006)

:31: السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخى الفاضل انا ايضا مهندسة كهرباء و اريد ان احضر رسالة الماجستير فى الهندسة الصناعية حيث اننى عملت كمهندسة تصميم اسطمبات و تشغيل ماكينات cnc , و لى خبرة بها فهل اى احد يعتقد انه ممكن الدراسة و هل ستكون سهلة ام صعبة
و شكرا


----------



## فتوح (3 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



اميرة سالم قال:


> :31: السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> اخى الفاضل انا ايضا مهندسة كهرباء و اريد ان احضر رسالة الماجستير فى الهندسة الصناعية حيث اننى عملت كمهندسة تصميم اسطمبات و تشغيل ماكينات cnc , و لى خبرة بها فهل اى احد يعتقد انه ممكن الدراسة و هل ستكون سهلة ام صعبة
> و شكرا


 
مرحبأ مهنسة أميرة سالم

دراسة الماجستير في الهندسة الصناعية يصلح لكل التخصصات الأخرى ففيها على سبيل المثال إدارة الجودة الشاملة والتحليل الإحصائي وغيرها 

ولكن أتساءل عن تصميم الإسطمبات إن أمكن فأي نوع من الإسطمبات تقومين بالتصميم مثلاً اسطمبات صاج ولا بلاستيك

وشكراً لكي ونرجوا استمراركي معنا


----------



## محمد عبد الفتاح ب (3 أغسطس 2006)

يا أخوتى من وجهة نظرى كمهندس ميكانيكا إنتاج دفعة 1982 عملت فى مجالات كثيرة بعيدة عن الهندسة _ من وجهة نظر من لا يعرف أهمية الهندسة الصناعية_ أرى أن المهندس الذى يريد أن يتم تصعيده للإدارة العليا لابد من حضوره الكثير من الدراسات الحرة, و يا حبذا لو حصل على الماجستير أو الدكتوراة فى الهندسة الصناعية, فى الفروع المناسبة للعمل الموكل إليه أو التخصص المناسب له.
وهذا الموضوع يحتاج من الزملاء البحث عن مشاركاتى لأنى طرحت قضية تصنيف جميع أقسام هندسة الإنتاج و الهندسة الصناعية فى منتديات أخرى, و أرى أن هذا البحث لو تبرع به أحد الزملاء بشكل علمى سيكون له فائدة عظيمة لإثراء المناقشات و لتوضيح كثير من اللبس حول علاقة الهندسة الصناعية بالتخصصات الأخرى.
الموضوع هام و جداً جداً.


----------



## U S B (6 أغسطس 2006)

الشكر موصول لجميع الأخوة على مشاركتهم وردودهم​ 
لدي سؤال ,​ 

إذا كان المهندس ( طازه / فريش / Fresh / بلا خبرة )​

هل من المناسب أن يتجه إلى التخصص في الهندسة الصناعية مباشرةً ؟​


أيضاً :​ 

بخصوص الدراسة في الجامعات العالمية , هل يشترط دراسة (بعض المقررات) ​ 
قبل البدء في دراسة الماجستير , ما يسمى بـ ( Pre-Master Courses ) 
( خصوصاً لمن لم يتخصصوا بها في المرحلة الجامعية )
؟؟​ 
ولكم مني الشكر والتقدير​


----------

